# من هم الأنبياء والرسل في الدين المسيحي؟... أختكم وردة



## وردة الرمال (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أولا السلام على الجميع
أول شيء هو أنني أريد أن أعرف من هم الأنبياء والرسل في الدين المسيحي؟

وثاني سؤال وهو عن العهد القديم
هل العهد القديم هو التوراة ، وهو نفس كتاب المقدس لليهود
يعني هل هما نفس النسخة؟
وإذا كانت الاجابة بنعم، أريد أن أفهم إذا كانت تفسيراتهم نفس الشيء بالنسبة لليهود والمسيحيين، ولماذا لا يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح وهما يقتسمان نفس الكتاب المقدس؟

أشكر مسبقا كل من يمر على صفحتي ويساهم في الإجابات
تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم تغيير عنوان السؤال *

*للدلالة على محتوى السؤال *


----------



## وردة الرمال (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي فريدي ........شكرا لمرورك


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*هؤلاء هم الاثنى عشر الذين إختارهم المسيح ليرسلهم ليكرزوا *
مرقس : 3
14. وَأَقَامَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ لِيَكُونُوا مَعَهُ *وَلْيُرْسِلَهُمْ* *لِيَكْرِزُوا*
15. وَيَكُونَ لَهُمْ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى شِفَاءِ الأَمْرَاضِ وَإِخْرَاجِ الشَّيَاطِينِ.
16. وَجَعَلَ *لِسِمْعَانَ اسْمَ بُطْرُسَ*.
17. *وَيَعْقُوبَ* بْنَ زَبْدِي *وَيُوحَنَّا* أَخَا يَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلَ لَهُمَا اسْمَ بُوَانَرْجِسَ (أَيِ ابْنَيِ الرَّعْدِ).
18. *وَأَنْدَرَاوُسَ* *وَفِيلُبُّسَ وَبَرْثُولَمَاوُسَ وَمَتَّى وَتُومَا وَيَعْقُوبَ بْنَ حَلْفَى وَتَدَّاوُسَ وَسِمْعَانَ الْقَانَوِيَّ*
19. *وَيَهُوذَا* الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ. ثُمَّ أَتَوْا إِلَى بَيْتٍ.
​*وتم إختيار مَتِّيَاسَ عوضًا عن يهوذا الاسخريوطي *
أعمال 1 : 26 
ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى *مَتِّيَاسَ* فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً.
​*بالاضافة للرسول بولس الرسول *

اعمال الرسل 9 : 15 
*فَقَالَ* لَهُ *الرَّبُّ* اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ *هَذَا لِي* إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ *لِيَحْمِلَ* *اسْمِي* أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. ​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*أما الأنبياء والنبيات فهم من تنبؤوا بمجيء المسيح ، ويؤمن بهم اليهود مثلنا .*

*نعم العهد القديم هو نفسه كتاب اليهود لكنهم ما يزالون ينتظرون المسيح المخلص .*
*وهناك اختلافات تفسيرية ، ولكن في السابق وجد لديهم تفاسير تقارب ما لدينا ، وأصحابها آمنوا بالمسيح .*

*لك كل المحبة *


----------



## fouad78 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

> أولا السلام على الجميع



سلام ونعمة




> أول شيء هو أنني أريد أن أعرف من هم الأنبياء والرسل في الدين المسيحي؟


الأنبياء هم في العهد القديم وقد تنبأوا عن المسيح أو عن ملكوته
الرسل هم الذين كانوا مع المسيح وقد ذكرا الأخ فريدي أسماءهم
فهم مُرسَلون لنقل البشارة إلى كل العالم




> هل العهد القديم هو التوراة


التوراة هي الأسفار الخمسة الأولى من العهد القديم وقد كتبها موسى




> وهو نفس كتاب المقدس لليهود يعني هل هما نفس النسخة؟


طبعاً نسخة واحدة




> وإذا كانت الاجابة بنعم، أريد أن أفهم إذا كانت تفسيراتهم نفس الشيء بالنسبة لليهود والمسيحيين


بحسب معلوماتي أننا نتفق في أمور كثيرة الصراحة لا أعرف إذا كان هناك اختلاف




> ولماذا لا يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح وهما يقتسمان نفس الكتاب المقدس؟


الكنيسة الأولى أساساً كانت يهودية صافية قبل أن يدعوا إليها الأمم
فمن قال لك أن اليهود لم يؤمنوا
أما إذا قصدك لماذا يوجد حتى اليوم يهود لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح فهذا هو خيارهم
وكما قال السيد المسيح لهم عيون ولا يبصرون ولهم آذان ولا يسمعون
ولكن الكثير من اليهود آمن بالمسيح فادياً مخلصاً لحياتهم




> أشكر مسبقا كل من يمر على صفحتي ويساهم في الإجابات





> تحياتي


أهلاً وسهلاً


----------



## ملحد حر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هم نفسهم أنبياء بني إسرائيل تجدينهم هنا على الرابط 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أنبياء_بني_إسرائيل

والله أعلم


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*جواب سؤال الاول الانبياء هم الذين تنباؤ بمجيئ المسيح اي في والعهد القديم  وهم الانبياء الكبار:اشعياء. ارميا.مراثي ارميا.حزقيال. اما الانبياء الصغار:دانيال.هوشع.يوئيل.عاموس.عوبديا.يونان.ميخا.ناحوم.حبقوق.صفنيا.حجي.زكريا.ملاخي  اما الرسل هم في العهد الجديد اي المرسلين من المسيح للتبشير برسالته (رسالة الخلاص)في البداية ارسلا 12 تلميذا وسماهم الرسل واضن انت تعرفيهم تلاميذ الاثني عشر ومن ثم ارسلا 72 تلميذا وايضا سماهم رسل المسيح ليبشروا برسالة المسيح     *


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*جواب السؤال الثاني االتورات هو فقط الاسفار الخمسة الاولى من الكتاب المقدس وهي:التكوين.الخروج.اللاويين.العدد.التثنية*


----------



## fouad78 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> والله أعلم


الجملة الشهيرة لدى الشيوخ والمفسرين من المسلمين 
أتمنى أن تقول ما الذي لا تعلمه عزيزي ملحد حر فلربما نكون قادرين على مساعدتك​


----------



## ملحد حر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> الجملة الشهيرة لدى الشيوخ والمفسرين من المسلمين
> 
> أتمنى أن تقول ما الذي لا تعلمه عزيزي ملحد حر فلربما نكون قادرين على مساعدتك​


 
و لا شيء


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*الأنبياء هم الذين يتنبؤون بوحي من الله بأشياء قبل أن تحدث.

التوراة ليست هي العهد القديم، فالتوراة هي الأسفار الخمسة التي كتبها موسى النبي، أما باقي كتب العهد القديم فتشمل الأسفار الشعرية والتاريخية وأسفار الأنبياء الأخر. يطلق أحيانا على العهد القديم إسم التوراة من باب تسمية الكل بإسم الجُزء.

توراة المسيحيين هي نفسها توراة اليهود، ولكننا نختلف مع اليهود في التفسير. لماذا لا يؤمنون بالمسيح هو سؤال يجب طرحه عليهم وليس علينا. لا تنسي أن المسيحيين الأوائل مُعظمهم يهود مؤمنين بالتوراة فلماذا آمنوا بالمسيح؟*


----------



## وردة الرمال (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لاجاباتكم جميعا، استفدت أشياء كثيرة
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## fredyyy (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات المُخالفة *

*يُغلق للتشتيت *

.


----------

